
British journalists twice as likely to be leftwing [Reuters Institute survey] - cbeach
http://reutersinstitute.politics.ox.ac.uk/publication/journalists-uk
======
cbeach
The survey asked journalists to self-define their politics on a 1 to 10 scale.
According to their own judgement about half of journalists take a left-of-
centre political stance, with barely a quarter outing themselves as right-
wing. Right-of-centre political beliefs seemingly increase with seniority.

